#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-11
<hendry> Kamion: i see the problem, the indices aren't being done right by the CD package creation thing
<hendry> i ignored the indices in /srv/cdimage.no-name-yet.com because i thought it was to do with local/ which you told me to ignore
<hendry> i created the package lists correctly on my mirror. but the CD creation doesn't seem to use those package lists and create new ones.
<hendry> ok i think they're supposed to be in
<hendry> $CDIMAGE_ROOT/ftp/indices
<hendry> oh yes it worked. :)
<hendry> now to test in vmware
<hendry> oh yes! it seems to be working... muhahaha
<Kamion> well done
<hendry> Kamion: thanks =)
<hendry> it didn't complain of a lack of a Release.gpg
<hendry> it didn't seem to add my hannux desktop package
<hendry> so i am a little confused by "tasks"
<hendry> http://perry.khanworks.com/preseed/hannux.seed
<hendry> that's the seed which i got from kubuntu.seed
<hendry> there is no kubuntu-standard package
<hendry> but there is a kubuntu-desktop
<hendry> i want to use ubuntu as a base
<hendry> as does kubuntu
<hendry> so shouldn't it read ubuntu-standard|kubutu-desktop
<hendry> i guess I somehow need to replace Ubuntu's base-files. Or we need to come up with a way of derivatives that can alter the /etc/issue
<Kamion> no
<Kamion> this is confusing, so it's understandable that you're confused :)
<Kamion> you're mixing up tasks (which are constituted from Task: headers in the Packages file) with packages
<Kamion> cdimage synthesises Task: headers based on your project name (so in your case hannux-standard, etc.) and makes them match whatever germinate says is in the standard seed
<Kamion> when you use ~t in aptitude patterns, e.g. by preseeding pkgsel/install-pattern, you're talking about tasks; there don't have to be packages by the same name
<hendry> why have tasks though? can't meta packages solve this problem?
<Kamion> so in your case, your preseed file looks fine
<Kamion> metapackages are an inferior solution
<Kamion> they break down if your archive is not quite perfectly in sync, which happens pretty frequently in my experience of daily image builds
<Kamion> they're also not quite as accurate in terms of what you're telling apt to do
<Kamion> aptitude remembers what you've explicitly requested be installed
<Kamion> if you request that a metapackage be installed, it will try not to remove the metapackage, but won't have any particular reason not to remove anything else
<Kamion> if you request that a task be installed, it will try to keep everything in the task
<Kamion> at least, that's how it should conceptually work; I'm not sure if the implementation currently matches up to that
<hendry> it would be good if apt-cache show kubuntu-standard worked
<Kamion> this is when you're asking it to clean up packages that aren't used any more, btw
<Kamion> it's intentional that there's no kubuntu-standard package
<Kamion> that task only really exists for the benefit of the installer
<hendry> i meant, that it would be good to show a task ...
<Kamion> oh, well that sort of thing is more likely to happen in aptitude anyway
<Kamion> apt-get/apt-cache don't know about tasks
<hendry> but aptitude does...
<hendry> Kamion: ok, thanks for the explaination
<Kamion> aptitude search \~tubuntu-standard
<hendry> woo
<Kamion> or \~tkubuntu-standard
<hendry> yes
<hendry> these tasks get applied to the package list by indices?
<hendry> perry$ apt-cache show wget | grep Task
<hendry> Task: edubuntu-standard, kubuntu-standard, ubuntu-standard
<hendry> I think i see a problem
<hendry> because I want Hannux to use Ubuntu in the sources.list. I want to use the Ubuntu "wget" package
<hendry> since Ubuntu controls the package list, how will hannux-standard make it there?
<Kamion> you're looking at a different list.
<Kamion> you're looking at the one in archive.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> cdimage makes up its own for Packages files on CD images
<hendry> but once "hannux" is installed
<hendry> it will be using package lists from archive.ubuntu.com and hannux.com
<Kamion> well, if you're using the Kubuntu seeds, then you'll have kubuntu-standard installed
<hendry> or are you saying, it doesn't matter, because they are only used in the initial install?
<Kamion> (the metapackage)
<Kamion> if you're not using them directly, but branching them, then you can create a hannux-standard metapackage
<Kamion> yes, exactly that, the tasks only really matter in the initial install
<hendry> Kamion: ok, that's fine then ...
<hendry> what about base-files?
<Kamion> what about it?
<hendry> how do I get hannux in the issue?
<Kamion> hendry: you can branch base-files on hannux.com if you like, and if you're prepared to fix all the packages that care about seeing Ubuntu in lsb-release output and the like
<Kamion> if you leave /etc/lsb-release alone you have a better chance of it not breaking everything
<hendry> Kamion: ok, point taken
<Kamion> changing /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net should be relatively safe from that point of view
<hendry> I could hopefully override the archive with my own hannux archive. so it install base-file from my repo, instead of yours.
<hendry> in your override.dapper.* indices, there is no mention of tasks
<Kamion> that's what I'd expect you to do, yes
<hendry> so I guess I need to add Task override
<Kamion> let cdimage take care of that
<Kamion> it's done dynamically - don't poke at it manually, is my advice
<hendry> oh
<Kamion> look at cdimage/bin/germinate-to-tasks and whatever it is in debian-cd that handles the other end of that (debian-cd/tools/scanpackages, IIIRC)
<Kamion> IIRC
<Kamion> if you look at the Packages files in your CD image, it's probably already there
<hendry> oh yes
<hendry> :)
<Kamion> I'm not saying cdimage is perfect, but it has nearly two years of accumulated cleverness ;)
<Kamion> the hard bit is the setup ...
<hendry> do you edit the germinate seeds for ubuntu often?
<Kamion> yes
<hendry> because i need to figure out how to merge in changes in bzr
<Kamion> bzr merge <location of other archive>
<Kamion> fix up any conflicts
<Kamion> bzr commit
<hendry> do you use bzr to sync up to Debian stuff etc?
<Kamion> the seeds are an Ubuntu thing, they don't come from Debian
<Kamion> if you mean packages, it depends on the packages
<Kamion> the plan is eventually to do that, but we don't have bzr imports of the packages yet (we have baz imports of some, but not all)
<hendry> i was wondering if you use some other tools
<Kamion> depends
<hendry> to compare diffs of debian and ubuntu
<Kamion> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/
<Kamion> er, sorry, wrong url
<hendry> perry$ bzr merge http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/seeds.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/seeds/dapper/
<hendry> bzr: ERROR: Branch <bzrlib.store.revision.text.TextRevisionStore object at 0xb78d33ac> has no revision entries
<Kamion> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/ I think it is
<Kamion> no idea, ask on #bzr or something, sounds like either your bzr or your branch or both are busted
<Kamion> try pulling down a copy of the seeds.ubuntu.com branch and merging from your local copy of that
<hendry> bleh. ok.
<hendry> i got a 404 on http://seeds.ubuntu.com/
<hendry> i guess you mean your URI
<Kamion> you quoted the URL yourself a moment ago, it contains seeds.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> I know that seeds.ubuntu.com itself does not exist; it's intended to at some point, but we haven't got round to it
<hendry> oh nps
<hendry> are the mepis ppl also working with you?
<hendry> i couldn't help notice they are doing the same thing as me
<Kamion> not me personally
<Kamion> but they're doing live CDs, which is a bit different
<Kamion> (AIUI)
<hendry> AIUI?
<Kamion> as I understand it
<Kamion> you don't have to set up Packages files on CD images or anything for live CDs; it's much easier
<hendry> but they'll have to use expresso right?
<Kamion> ("espresso")
<Kamion> depends, if they want to
<Kamion> they might have their own installer they'd want to use
<Kamion> since espresso isn't done yet they might reasonably be steering clear for now
<Kamion> we're certainly not making them use anything they don't want to use
<hendry> i haven't even thought about live CDs yet. as my boss is keen on the server market, more so that the desktop.
<Kamion> right, no particular reason you should
<hendry> ok thanks again Kamion
<hendry> you're very helpful :)
<Kamion> I know some people think live CDs can do everything and should replace install CDs, but I've never subscribed to that view ...
<hendry> Kamion: i agree
<Kamion> (in fact it irritates me immensely :-))
<hendry> :)
* hendry goes off and plays with bzr
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-12
<hendry> with germinate i get : ? Unknown desktop package: hannux-desktop
<hendry> but i don't understand. the package is there.
<hendry> actually it isn't
<hendry> damn why do i have embarras myself aloud before i see the problem
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-14
<hendry> have there been any linux-image/grub issues of late?
<xwing> I need to persis settings i made with ethtool/mii-tool to persist across reboots. Could someone help out a noob?
<xwing> i need to set the link rate to 10mbps but i have to make the setting every time i boot up
<xwing> using dapper flight 6
#ubuntu-boot 2007-04-09
<bwald> I have a question
#ubuntu-boot 2012-04-11
<wtwtwt> hello
<wtwtwt> I am installing Ubuntu 10.04.4 on Atom. I have problem of bootup, from poweron to grub 10 secs, from grub to os around 100secs, what can I do?
